# Stator Cover removal



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Still trying to get this POS working so i can get rid of it(06 Brute 650), now i see i've got a coolant leak coming from the bottom of the stator cover. I'm reading the manual and it says i need a special tool to hold the crank to get the bolt off, is there a way around this? IF not does anyone know where i can order one and how much they're worth? All the online parts stores i use don't seem to list them.

Also, is there supposed to be coolant in that stator cover(it's leaking at the seam between the stator cover and engine case)? Or does that mean i have a seal gone somewhere inside? IT doesn't seem to be coming from that little drain tube, but it's also not running so i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I used a strap wrench to hold the pull start hub. The tool the book wants you to use hold the primary clutch. if you co not have a strap wrench I bet you could use a pipe wrench to hold the pull starter hub.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Go to your local dealer, they should pull it off for your with the flywheel puller, free of charge. Depending on what puller they have, make sure they leave the bolt in the end of the crankshaft or else it may split the crank.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Go to your local dealer, they should pull it off for your with the flywheel puller, free of charge. Depending on what puller they have, make sure they leave the bolt in the end of the crankshaft or else it may split the crank.


 my dealer pulled my fly wheel free of charge. I ordered the puller but got the wrong one. there are about 5or 6 different size pullers for the fly wheel.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

if ur trying to get to water pump, no need to pull flywheel. just need to brace primary w/something to take off crank bolt.


----------

